# Humidity, humdity, humidity!



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

At this point most dtg printer owners should hopefully know how important the proper humidity level is to the functioning of their machines. But our support department continues to get calls from owners of all different brands who had no idea. 

Every brand of digital garment printers work best at a humidity level of about 50%. It's one of the most important factors in keeping your printer running well. It's the cold (very, very COLD) season in many parts of the country and we're all cranking up our heating systems to stay warm. The unintended consequence of that heated air is having a low to no humidity level in your building. 

You WILL have printing problems if you let the humidity level drop too low. This is the time to invest some money (very little) in a humidity gauge (hygrometer) to measure the humidity in your printer room. Digital ones can be found for $10 to $20. Also purchase a humidifier - room size units run around $150 at Home Depot, Lowes, Sears, etc. (make sure it's an evaporative type - NOT a mist type). Use both to make sure you have proper humidity (24 hours a day, 7 days a week) in your work space and you should be trouble free. If you haven't done so already you will be surprised how big a difference it makes.

_


----------



## soko61 (Dec 29, 2013)

I continue to have issues with humidity here in dry New Mexico. Even in a humidified 150sq ft. room at 50% and above I have problems. How is it possible I can go to shows like ISS and see venders use their machines all day in an uncontrolled environment and they get good results? Is there some kind of conspiracy going on?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Are you keeping the room at 50% humidity 24 / 7?
_


----------



## soko61 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Harry. Yes I am. I'm doing everything I should be doing. Again, if this is so critical, how can venders print in a giant convention space and not have problems. Even when I'm printing and ink is flowing I'll get head clogging. All parts are new including head and I'm using brand ink etc.

Robert


----------



## ginnocenti (Apr 24, 2014)

equipmentzone said:


> Every brand of digital garment printers work best at a humidity level of about 50%.
> _


What are the thoughts of places where humidity is about 80% to 90% 24/7?

Where I live we get rain every day and the humidity is in very high levels.


----------



## soko61 (Dec 29, 2013)

If I have to run a machine in 80 to 90 percent humidity then I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

You can have too high a humidity level. Too high will also affect your heat pressing time as you are drying off more moisture.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like more than a humidity issue.


----------



## soko61 (Dec 29, 2013)

Could be Randy but I've replaced every part possible that has to do with head clogging. Next up may be a baseball bat.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

check the lines and dampers also. Humidity is ideal @ 50% on the older print engines. The new Epson print engines with a pressurized ink delivery system are much more forgiving. Im in the Chicago area and we use forced air gas heat in the winter which is horrid printing conditions regarding humidity! I previously ran a humidifier and put a pot of water on a hot plate to keep humidity up for the older print engine style. I don't have to do any humidity control with the new print engines. The pressurized ink system keeps flow to the head and makes a world of difference compared to gravity feed systems, no more fighting with ink flow and nozzle drop out, nozzle checks are good even after sitting idle for extended periods,its the future of these machines Imho, no doubt!! ... Maybe someone will come up with a retrofit pressure system for the older print engines. Epson has proven this works well on there new models!! There is even a dtg manufacturer advertising 30 day idle with this system.. best of luck on getting to the root of the issue..


----------



## soko61 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jeff,

Thanks for the detailed information. I'm pretty familiar with everything you mentioned. I have a 2009 Sprint and drop out is common. I can literally be doing a job, stop for 15 minutes and have head clogging. 
I saw the European printer you are referring to at ISS Long Beach. They didn't seem quite together yet but I feel they will. It seemed more like they didn't have their distribution set up yet. But what a crazy concept to have a machine that works more than it doesn't work.

Robert


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

I think as more of the new print engines get in the hands of end-users, it will change the face and opinion of dtg printing for the better. We use the r3000 print engine with the pressurized ink system and I cant even begin to explain the difference. I suspect this across the board on all the pressurized print engines.. Epson knows there stuff


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

also check the needles where the carts plug in to make sure there flowing and clean..


----------



## soko61 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have done that as well. Seriously, I don't think I've missed anything. The pressurized point seems very viable.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Did you change capping assembly?

_


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

soko61 said:


> I continue to have issues with humidity here in dry New Mexico. Even in a humidified 150sq ft. room at 50% and above I have problems. How is it possible I can go to shows like ISS and see venders use their machines all day in an uncontrolled environment and they get good results? Is there some kind of conspiracy going on?


The purpose for humidity is so that your ink doesn't dry up since the inks are water based. Keeping the humidity levels consistent 24/7 will help keep the ink from drying out when it's at the most vulnerable point which is when it sits over night not being used. Vendors can print at shows because usually the shows are only 2-3 days and the printers are being used all day which keeps the ink flowing. If the printers continued printing in this environment you may not start seeing issues until around a week or so. Of course all this can depend on the temperature as well which also plays a big part in drying out your ink.


----------



## soko61 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, everything means I've replaced everything. I think it comes down to poor product design and perhaps the only way I'll get any kind of consistency is to figure out how to modify the printer. I wonder if there is a way to pressurized the ink system? Ideally I'd like to adapt bulk bottles and not cartridges. Not being able to view how much ink is left is beyond me too and another issue.


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

soko61 said:


> Yes, everything means I've replaced everything. I think it comes down to poor product design and perhaps the only way I'll get any kind of consistency is to figure out how to modify the printer. I wonder if there is a way to pressurized the ink system? Ideally I'd like to adapt bulk bottles and not cartridges. Not being able to view how much ink is left is beyond me too and another issue.


I believe you can get clear replacement bags for your cartridges now which will allow you to see the ink levels.


----------



## soko61 (Dec 29, 2013)

Any chance you know where Billy? Also, how's dtg printing in Las Vegas? I lived there for four years prior to getting into dtg. I would imagine the challenges are similar to dry Santa Fe.


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

soko61 said:


> Any chance you know where Billy? Also, how's dtg printing in Las Vegas? I lived there for four years prior to getting into dtg. I would imagine the challenges are similar to dry Santa Fe.


Try contacting dtgprinterparts. They may not have it on their site so you will have to call them and find out. 

I'll be honest, I have very little humidity and I don't do a lot of printing. It really depends. Tech work is my main source of income. When I finish an order I install my cleaning cartridges and flush the print head and capping/pump assembly. I never let the printer sit over night with ink in it. It's easy for me to do so I take advantage of it.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Pressurized systems have a backflow control (in effect a sealed system from the ink bay to the damper exit). Also the height of your bulk system (bags, bottles) doesn't much matter due to the pump charging the head with ink as needed continually during the print process.

What this means is adjustment (sweet spot) of the bulk system has a big window. typically if you raise a bag or bulk system to high (depending elevation, atmospheric pressure it will not leak from the print head like the older print engines with gravity feed, it also will not starve a head if its to low. 

Another great benefit of the new print engines with the pressurized system is if lets say you use more of one color than another the lower color ink doesn't need to be adjusted raised for flow... If your using bulk bottles on a pressurized system just cap your vent holes over night to avoid any evaporation/drying issues with the ink... Its a great improvement/ system, makes dtg printing a dream compared to earlier Epson print engines converted to dtg..


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

soko61 said:


> Yes, everything means I've replaced everything. I think it comes down to poor product design and perhaps the only way I'll get any kind of consistency is to figure out how to modify the printer. I wonder if there is a way to pressurized the ink system? Ideally I'd like to adapt bulk bottles and not cartridges. Not being able to view how much ink is left is beyond me too and another issue.


It may be cheaper to go to a newer print engine model in the long run over modifying. I don't think a pressure system would be extremely costly. However it seems there is some firmware involved in the process of the pressurizing-the print engine pump activates during the print process and never at the same time it seems know when to turn on the pump based on the print... probably hard to out do Epson on that technology... Maybe modifying your current system to bulk or bags and raising them up a bit could cure your issue.. worth a try anyway.


----------



## soko61 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Harry. I guest I missed this one. Yes, that was the first part I changed. Then the print head, then ink lines and all seals, all dampers, encoder strip, ribbon cables to head. Did I miss anything? 

I printed again today and had more of the same problems. Again my humidity is where is needs to be. My room is hot, 80 to 85. I'm wondering if that is effecting ink flow?


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

You should leave a water based cleaning solution in your capping station over night, let the print-head sit right on top of it. Then pump it out the next morning before printing. This will keep the head from clogging because of dry conditions. 
*
Humidity is the enemy of electronics*, one of the biggest causes of shorting. No need to keep the entire machine in a humid environment. Just necessary to prevent ink from drying in the printhead and to prevent premature evaporation of water in ink container. Put some cleaning solution (or Distilled H2O) in capping station over night, every-night. should be brimming with solution before capping. And your nozzle checks will significantly improve


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

*Ion Migration Explanation*

A quick explanation of how water molecules cause corrosion and short circuiting:


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

soko61 said:


> Thanks for the reply Harry. I guest I missed this one. Yes, that was the first part I changed. Then the print head, then ink lines and all seals, all dampers, encoder strip, ribbon cables to head. Did I miss anything?
> 
> I printed again today and had more of the same problems. Again my humidity is where is needs to be. My room is hot, 80 to 85. I'm wondering if that is effecting ink flow?


Your temperature can dry out your ink even if you have the proper humidity. 85 is too hot. You should be in the mid 70s at the most. 

I believe having a humidity percentage level below 60 is fine. Anything above that can cause corrosion. Always make sure to use distilled water in the humidifier. 

I don't recommend putting solution on the capping over night. Many times I have seen it create a siphon effect causing all the ink to get sucked to the waste tank and even vice versa. As long as you have the right temperature, humidity, doing daily maintenance along with wiping the bottom of the head with cleaning solution or alcohol pad, and not leaving the printer sitting with ink for more then 2 days, then you should be fine. Just my suggestion from experience.


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

lazographics said:


> ..I don't recommend putting solution on the capping over night. Many times I have seen it create a siphon effect causing all the ink to get sucked to the waste tank and even vice versa..


Oh - I guess I can get away with that because of the ink line clamps above the head on the FreeJet. They prevent any backward/forward travel of ink once clamped off...

In theory one could put a medical clamp after the capping station, no? That should prevent travel to waste tank. Or even right after the ink containers. I have never had the siphon problem...

Bill - do you run a humidifier in your workshop? After moving from Portland to Vegas I am wondering if I really need that? As the electronics in the environment really dont benefit from humidity.. Just for ink and head


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

ghostofmedusa said:


> Oh - I guess I can get away with that because of the ink line clamps above the head on the FreeJet. They prevent any backward/forward travel of ink once clamped off...
> 
> In theory one could put a medical clamp after the capping station, no? That should prevent travel to waste tank. Or even right after the ink containers. I have never had the siphon problem...
> 
> Bill - do you run a humidifier in your workshop? After moving from Portland to Vegas I am wondering if I really need that? As the electronics in the environment really dont benefit from humidity.. Just for ink and head


 Ah I see. Those clamps definitely help you. Different model printers have different bulk systems.

I run a humidifier only when I am printing. It is recommended to keep the humidity level the same 24/7 when you have ink installed in your printer. I actually don't print all the time so I flush out my print head with cleaning cartridges as soon as I am done printing so it sits completely clean of ink till I am ready to use it again. Its easy for me to do on my 1800 based printer so I take full advantage of it.


----------

